# THE HAGUE | Projects & Construction



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks to Beholder


Beholder said:


> *
> Welcome! This overview contains most of the projects that are going on in The Hague with an URL to each thread.
> All project that are not completed (yet) are shown with an illustration. Have fun watching!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Wasn't there already a thread about projects & construction in The Hague? btw I didn't knew that Wijnhavenkwartier will be finished tomorrow O=


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

updated!


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

well whatta ya all think of it?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice. better than before


----------



## Jero (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, looks good. Nice projects!


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*Some construction updates*

* ٭ Public Transport Hub* thread
While the inside is already changed (the streetcar/lightrail platforms), the outside is still untouched.










* ٭ New Babylon* thread
Pouring concrete for the lower (100m) tower.









* ٭ Wijnhavenkwartier * thread
The demolition is complete; construction can start!










Muyangguniang, thanks for fixing! :|


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

@beholder

gefixt!


----------



## Insane alex (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice city! Very futuristic!


----------



## Rutger1991 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice projects!!!! kay: ^^


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Just great projects! I am impressed. And again: I loooove Dutch architecture! :applause:


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

weeeeee, amazing profect in my hometown!!!


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

New Babylon construction update:
The framework weighing 525 (metric) tons measures 36 by 27 metres.

A sunny view:


Jelco said:


>


Hoist equipment:


Momo1435 said:


>


Tiny workers:


Beholder said:


>


Done!


Den Haag AvW said:


>


----------



## JJules (Sep 16, 2008)

Stunning projects!!!!!!!


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

:cheers2:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Hmm. Is this the first time there is an overview of Hague projects? Because I never knew so many nice buildings where being build. With all this project The Hague is getting a nice skyline, it already is one of my favourite cities! Hope to visit it soon!


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Boy boy, this thread is to far away. I am realy starting to like The Hague!

Here are some updates. Some updates are very old, if so, I only post a render!

*De Kroon*
_The green looking tower, a 131.5m tall living tower._











Momo1435 said:


> vandaag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Central Station*
_The Hague is also getting a new station, well it's going to be rebuild_


Momo1435 said:


>


*Koningin Julianaplein*
_A 80m tall nice looking building with a unique shape_


Beholder said:


> [/URL]
> Bron: COG Makelaars


*De Lampion*
_A good looking 70m tall tower next to the new central station_


Momo1435 said:


> vandaag
> 
> De garage moet binnen 2 a 3 maanden helemaal klaar zijn.
> 
> ...


*Ministry towers*
_Two 146m tall towers next to the "De Kroon" building_




















Momo1435 said:


> vandaag


*New Babylon*
_This old hotel is going to be renovated and is also getting 2 towers, 141 and 101m._



























Momo1435 said:


> anyway foto's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Grotius tower*
_Another awesome looking tower for The Hague, 65 & 100m (?)_











stevendh said:


> Gisteren; de rust is teruggekeerd.


*De Haagsche Zwaan*
_With this unique shape this 74m tower is going to be a new landmark in the The Hague skyline._










Momo1435 said:


> De eerste beetjes beton van de vloer zijn gestort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Strijkijzer*
_This awesome building was finished a few months ago, 132m[/b]


ZeBoxx said:











Click to expand...




Michiel said:



Van een afstandje:








Click to expand...




Michiel said:



@Eurim
Klopt, hier nog eentje die wat minder ingezoomd is:










De bol rechts van Babylon is een radar in de duinen.

Click to expand...












Michiel said:



Tijdens de opening, met dank aan de Emporis award en Paul Bontenbal.




































Click to expand...

_


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Dutch style always makes feel better.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*International Criminal Court (ICC)*
_At the end of this year the official winner is going to be announced!_

*The designs that didn't make it to the last 3*


Quintana said:


> Voor de volledigheid maar even de projecten die het niet gehaald hebben:
> 
> *Architectus Australasia (identical with Architectus Brisbane), Auckland, New Zealand*
> 
> ...


*The 3 winners*



xlchrisij said:


> *Ingenhoven Architects, Düsseldorf, Germany*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

It doesn't matter which ICC design will actually be chosen to be build, it will be an impressive building for this very important international institution in the "The Hague, International City of Peace and Justice".


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*New Babylon*


Den Haag AvW said:


> Donderdag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*International Criminal Court*


Marin said:


> Nog een kort overzicht van de nummers 1, 2 en 3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*De Kroon*


Den Haag AvW said:


> Dit is hem dan;


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

One of my favourite buildings;

*City Office Leyweg*


Gambini said:


> Hoppaaa, weer 75m voor Den Haag...en wat een prachtontwerp, jeetjemineetje!
> 
> Foto door Michiel
> 
> ...





Momo1435 said:


> vandaag, ja de zon scheen even.


*New Babylon*


Momo1435 said:


> ^^ dit beter
> 
> vanochtend (11/23)
> 
> ...


*The Crown/De Kroon*


Momo1435 said:


> Voor de sneeuw update 23-11-2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Haagsche Zwaan*


Momo1435 said:


> de kraan staat er kennelijk semi permanent, wat dat ook mogen betekenen.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Wow, we only have very active building activity in our biggest cities, while in the NL you see big projects rising simply EVERYWHERE and the very most of them are first class,... :drool:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Netherlands :rock:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

*The Hague becomes ULTRAMODERN.*


















design: REM KOOLHAAS (OMA)

link: http://www.architectenweb.nl/aweb/redactie/redactie_detail.asp?iNID=17817


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

Randstadrail station
Zwarts & Jansma Architects


----------



## Joz (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks great! I love it!


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Buyckske Ruben said:


> design: REM KOOLHAAS (OMA)
> 
> link: http://www.architectenweb.nl/aweb/redactie/redactie_detail.asp?iNID=17817


There was something similar planned for Hafencity but it was rejected,... I would like to see this one finished to know what we have lost... :lol:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

This one would have looked even better on an edge of a street crossing, with the edge showing to the edge:







:cheers:


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

What are the chances for that REM KOOLHAAS project? 

Ill be biking past there every Friday night.


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

^^ An improved design was unveiled last December, so it should still be _ongoing_.



Slagathor said:


>


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

^^^^

Link of the thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=795054


By the way... gorgeous (new) area!!! So futuristic!!!


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

*The Vomar hypermarket and apartments.*

----------------


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

WTF does THAT^^ have to do with The Hague???!!!!!!!


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

It looks awesome, but uhm. Almere isn't in The Hague!


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*Projects overview*


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

*Koningin Julianaplein*, what the hell of building is that!!! Looks like an elefant.


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

updated!


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

070 said:


>


^^ Several cranes help constructionworkers to realise these 3 towers in the rendering below.


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*News:*


> *New location proposed for Eurojust*
> 
> Published: 16 December 2010 Modified: 04 January 2011
> 
> ...


Source: www.denhaag.nl



*Update:*

Ministry of the Interior and Kingdom Relations, Ministry of Justice and residental tower De Kroon:









New Babylon:


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

It's about time that we'll see something new in this thread... 
But first some *completed* projects:



*Stadskantoor Leyweg*, municipal office and appartmentes (75m, 18f):


emmer said:


> Twee foto's van afgelopen week:




*De Haagsche Zwaan*, office building (74m, 20f):








Source: Stichting Den Haag Nieuw Centrum









Source: www.deArchtect.nl



*De Kroon*, residental tower (132m, 41f):


MR. Bacon said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





The Hague Rules said:


>


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

Ongoing projects:



*De Monarch*, office building:


Momo1435 said:


>




*Ministry of the Interior and Kingdom Relations, Ministry of Justice*:


Momo1435 said:


>




*New Babylon*, mixed use:


Slagathor said:


> By daquanqm at 2011-10-28





Momo1435 said:


>


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

To complete this thread, a render of the new premises of the International Criminal Court.

The new *ICC headquarters* is expected to be completed by 2015:

A view to the main entrance and the parterre garden by ICC-CPI, on Flickr ©ICC-CPI



Then some more recent news:

In the main shopping area a new mall will be build, *Nieuwe Haagse Passage*:


ill-b said:


> *Den Haag maakt ruimte voor pand Tschumi
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Demolition on the site:


Momo1435 said:


>




New design for *De Monarch* phase 2, office building:








Source: www.demonarch.nl



Design for *Scharnier Kalvermarkt*, shops and appartments in the city centre:








Source: Den Haag FM 92.0


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

The city is getting a real skyline in the last couple of years.


----------



## benassie (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes The Hague is really looking good with 2-3 new structures above 120 meters i think they would pass Rotterdam


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

How on earth did the Nieuwe Haagse Passage building design/conept got approved by your cities council?


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

^^ Good question! But I can't answer it...



*
The Hague city centre as seen from the West:*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Beholder said:


> New design for *De Monarch* phase 2, office building:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De Monarch is just so cool. I love it.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

There have not been much posts in this thread for the last year, but here's a pic taken today.


Den Haag by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Zwarts & Jansma new light urban rail link between The Hague and Rotterdam*

Randstadrail is a new light urban rail network between The Hague and Rotterdam, with a partially existing network being supplemented with new sections. In the centre of The Hague, the need for a new section resulted in a viaduct being built over the entire 400m metres length of the Beatrixlaan, with a new station halfway.

The design process was started by listening carefully to all the stakeholders. Also multidisciplinary workshops generated usable information as input for the design. A principle that turned out very important for all stakeholders was that the new structure wouldn’t compromise the social - and traffic safety.

The space-frame tubular construction of the viaduct is constructed from a skeleton structure of rings of mild-steel strips with a diameter of about 10 metres, interconnected by diagonally set tubes to form an open tube structure covering large spans with relatively few columns at street level. By choosing a transparent skeleton both the street level as well as the surrounding offices are able to catch the maximum amount of sunlight and with hardly any visual obstruction at eye level, social - safety and traffic safety are not compromised..

Advancement was made, not so much by designing the structure as a piece of architecture, but by organising a smart process so the ‘place of flows’, a building typology with a totally different rhythm as its surrounding, became an integral part of the main structure of the district. Moreover, since the opening of the station it has become a well-known landmark in The Hague as a striking construction that gives the area a clear identity and provides the displaced and bare Beatrixkwartier with the much desired urbanity.

With the ‘fishnet stocking’ defining the elongated space, this makes it a superb example of how architecture can give meaning to a useless space.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

This is really impressive. Wow.


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*New building for dance, music and conservatory
*
Published: 14 September 2012 Modified: 01 November 2012

_*The Hague will get a new cultural centre for music, dance, events and gatherings called the Spuiforum. The new building will be constructed on the Spuiplein where the Dr Anton Philipszaal and Lucent Danstheater now stand. Both buildings are in urgent need of a makeover.*_

The Nederlands Dans Theater, Residentie Orkest and Royal Conservatoire will all make their home in the new Spuiforum . Professionals, upcoming talent and amateurs will work side by side and together under one roof.
Spuiforum

*Building costs*
The plans for the Spuiforum are significant in that The Hague Municipal Executive has decided to make a large-scale investment in the city. The construction and realisation of the building is budgeted at € 181 million, which is € 80 million less than in the original plan. The municipality will finance 75% of the total construction costs.
Entrance on the Spui

Plans for a new building were presented in 2010 but they appeared to be too costly. After consulting the Municipal Council, the Municipal Executive adapted the plans. The adapted plans were submitted to the Municipal Council on 13 September 2012. The new plans mean lower costs, more cooperation between the cultural organisations and integration with the Royal Conservatoire. The building will also be turned around so that the entrance will now be on the Spui.

*Municipal Council*
The Hague Municipal Council will take a definite vote on the plans in November 2012. Thereafter the architectural design will be finalised. Residents of The Hague are invited to voice their opinion on the building’s design.

*Contest*
The design for the Spuiforum is the result of an international competition held in 2010 among 54 architectural bureaus. Following a number of rounds in which residents of The Hague were also involved, Neutelings Riedijk Architecten was selected as the winning design. This bureau also designed the MAS in Antwerp. ‘Spuiforum’ is now the project name for the entire area.
Video Icon

Watch the video on the YouTube channel of the Municipality of The Hague: *Spuiforum*




Source: DenHaag.nl.


View from the church garden:









Bird's-eye view:









View towards the church:









Source: ArchitectenWeb.nl.



And from NDT.nl:
Alderman Marnix Norder (City Development, Housing and Integration): “The Hague, the international city of freedom and justice, is an ambitious city. This is a city of more than 500.000 residents in one of the busiest regions of the country. The Hague has become a city to which people want to come for its shopping facilities, to meet each other and to go out. This has been made possible through a series of large changes which have made the city centre more lively and attractive. This started with the building of the new Town Hall and the library. Central Station is shortly to become a beautiful entrance for the city. The Grote Marktstraat and the Nieuwe Haagse Passage have been transformed from grey and miserable to vibrant and vital, and a place in which businesses are enthusiastic about becoming established. The Wijnhaven Quarter has taken shape with spectacular residential and office towers. Now it is the turn of the area around the Spuiplein: the Spui Forum. With the building of the Spui Forum a new Spuiplein will also be created. A smaller and more cosy square with terraces for relaxing and for meeting each other.”​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!! woooow!! amazing projects!!

really beautiful


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*Centra(a)l Station*

Autumn 2012:









Summer 2014:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Amazing city! :drool:


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

It's time for the yearly update!  And first a general overview.




Jeromeo said:


> Gisteren vanaf de Toren van Oud:






Godius said:


>






ikops said:


>






0591 said:


> Een aantal van vrijdag jl.:
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*Centra(a)l Station*

The main hall is getting it's final shape:



Momo1435 said:


> _image hosted on _
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Momo1435 said:


> _image hosted on _
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Momo1435 said:


> _image hosted on _
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Momo1435 said:


> _image hosted on _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice job on the train station, and the light rail viaduct at the De Monarch projects is incredible!


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

^^ The first of the three new Monarch offices has been completed last month.


Source: www.demonarch.nl





Rahmani said:


> [/URL]






Jeromeo said:


> Vanochtend vroeg:
> 
> _image hosted on _
> 
> ...






Momo1435 said:


> _image hosted on _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

Great stuff from .NL, as always! :cheers:


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*University College*



> *Leiden University College The Hague* offers a bachelor’s (honours) degree programme in Liberal Arts & Sciences,
> taught in English in an international environment. LUC The Hague distinguishes itself from other programmes and colleges by
> focusing specifically on complex, global issues: climate change, depletion of natural resources, poverty, social injustice,
> international crime and terrorism, to name but a few.
> ...


Source: www.lucthehague.nl.



The orignal site next to the Central Station:


Michiel said:


> Vanaf het dak van de Hoftoren, november 2002





EuroMaster said:


>






Momo1435 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*Spuiforum gets green light*
Published: 01 November 2013 
Modified: 04 November 2013 

The Hague Municipal Council on 31 October approved the zoning plan for the controversial new cultural centre in The Hague's city centre. This gives the green light for the construction of the so-called Spuiforum project.

The Nederlands Dans Theater, Residentie Orkest, Royal Conservatoire and The Hague Dance and Music Centre will all make their home in the new Spuiforum starting in 2018. 

*Design*

The Spuiforum was designed by Neutelings Riedijk Architecten. The new building will be constructed on the site of the Dr Anton Philipszaal and Lucent Danstheater, which will be torn down. An amount of € 181 million has been earmarked for the project. The budget will also cover a temporary facility for the cultural organisations.

The plan is for the cultural organisations to move to the city centre together with the Royal Conservatoire in 2018.​Read more at: www.denhaag.nl



2013:









2018:









View from Nieuwe Kerk garden:









Entrance hall:









Source: *A2*STUDIO.


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*Leiden University growing in The Hague*

_Largest office space conversion in the Netherlands_

Published: 04 July 2013 
Modified: 03 March 2014 

_Leiden University will move into a former ministry building in the Wijnhavenkwartier, the area encompassing the Spuiplein and Turfmarkt in the centre of The Hague. Campus The Hague will now be able to expand to a university campus for 3,500 students in the long run. The move marks the largest conversion of empty office space in the Netherlands. _

The former Ministry of the Interior and Kingdom Relations on the Turfmarkt will be completely stripped and refurbished. Nearly 50,000 square metres of office space will be converted, including 14,000 square metres for Leiden University as well as 170 apartments and 1,000 square metres of commercial space on the ground floor. Parking is available in the parking garage. The building is expected to be ready by mid-2016.

Leiden University opened its first location in The Hague 14 years ago. Over the last few years Campus The Hague has grown into a full-fledged faculty with academic studies which dovetail well with The Hague’s position as international city of peace and justice. Currently some 2,000 Dutch and international students study at Campus The Hague. This location will create 350 high-grade jobs in the city centre and reinforce the academic studies in the area of international law, politics and public administration.​Read more...









Source: VS Haaglanden.


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

New design for the last 2 buildings of the Monarch project.



























Soucre: nxtmonarch.nl


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*Grote Markstraat developments*

Grote Marktstraat is the main pedestrianized shopping street in The Hague. Except for cyclist, the street is traffic free since 2004.
In 2007 the Spuimarkt mall was opened including a 9 screen cinema complex. 
Recently, four more projects are changing the look of the street.




*De Markies*

For De Markies an office building from the 1970s was demolished and replaced by retail space and appartments:



Momo1435 said:


>











Source: STEROIDSnl

February 2014 a Marks & Spencer department store opened:












*Amadeus*

Across the City Hall, at one end of the Grote Marktstraat a 52m tall appartment tower is being built. At the first floors Primark will open a shop.
Amadeus replaces an office building from the 1950s at nearly the same location were W.A. Mozart lived for several months.



Momo1435 said:


> Nog eentje voordat het te laat is.





Momo1435 said:


>


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*Grote Markstraat developments*

*Nieuwe Haagse Passage*

An new arcade will connect Grote Marktstraat and the existing arcade "Passage" dating back to 1885. This complex will also include a restaurant with rooftop terrace and 4-star hotel.



The Hague Rules said:


>











Source.













*Sijthoff City*

The Sijthoff City project will transform 1980s offices and retail space into more modern complex with fewer office space and more retail space.



Momo1435 said:


>





Momo1435 said:


> IMG_2463 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*Grote Markstraat developments*

Finally, the local goverment has decided to transform the street itself. Architect Lana du Croq designed the new Grote Markstraat as a royal ballroom.

Works have started yet:









Final result:








Source.


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

^^ Apparently Photobucket gave up on the images... :-(




New design has been revealed:


> *New design to bring Spuikwartier to life*
> 
> Published: 16 July 2015
> 
> ...


Read more at denhaag.nl.

OCC1 by DH-Syndrome, on Flickr

OCC2 by DH-Syndrome, on Flickr

OCCint by DH-Syndrome, on Flickr

Source: denhaag.nl.


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

^^^WTC feelings! :/


----------



## william070 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ben erg blij met dit plan. Fraai ontwerp, past prima in de omgeving.
Kan niet wachten tot het klaar is en het Spuiplein ook ik aangepakt.


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*Winner selected for building on Koningin Julianaplein*

Published: 27 May 2016
Modified: 02 June 2016

The design submitted by Ontwikkelaar Synchroon b.v. and Powerhouse Company architectural bureau was chosen as the best plan for the new building on the Koningin Julianaplein by the evaluation committee. The Hague Municipal Executive has decided to use the committee’s recommendation.

*Design for Koningin Julianaplein*
The winning plan together with the underground bicycle parking facility provides a more attractive entrance to the city and a better use of the public space in front of Central Station. The building will house 50 public housing units and starter apartments. The green design for the public space on the square will create a natural connection between the centre and the Koekamp.
Tender

The Municipal Executive determined the basic principles for the tender for the construction on the Koningin Julianaplein in November 2015. Project developers could earn extra points by including public housing in their plan. The 2 project developers which were not selected now have 2 weeks to lodge their objections to the decision.

*Planning*
Work will start on the project in the summer of 2017, after the underground bicycle parking facility is completed. This facility will remain in use during the project. The building is expected to be finished at the beginning of 2019.

*Den Haag Nieuw Centraal masterplan*
The redevelopment of the Koningin Julianaplein, part of the redevelopment project for the entire area around Central Station, has been going on for some time. The Municipal Council together with the NS and Babylon approved the Den Haag Nieuw Centraal masterplan more than 10 years ago. The area has since been getting a makeover in different stages. The last project is now the Koningin Julianaplein in front of the station.​Source: www.denhaag.nl.


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

Pictures thanks to 'PJee':



PJee said:


>


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

That looks great! Nice combination of modern forms and more classic design.


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*Hip hotel and homes in Binckhorsthaven*

Published: 22 December 2016 Modified: 02 February 2017

A new building will be constructed in the Binckhorsthaven with 146 homes, space for start-ups, a boutique hotel, restaurants and parking.

The new building will integrate the former Ockenburg youth hostel (Van Klingeren Vleugel). The outdoor space around the Binckhorsthaven will be improved with a new design for the Melkwegstraat, a new location for sports and recreation and extra trees and plants.

According to Deputy Mayor Boudewijn Revis, ‘Once the location at the corner of the Saturnusstraat and Melkwegstraat along the Binckhorsthaven has been completed, this area will form a sort of peninsula together with the KPN area. The roof of the Klingeren pavilion will get plants and water and possibly a roof terrace with a fantastic view over the entire Binckhorst. This way people can enjoy The Hague to the fullest so close to the city centre.’

This will be the fourth location in the Binckhorst area to be developed after the Juno complex, Binck Island and the Trekvliet zone. The plans will be realised between 2017 and 2020.

More information can be found at stebru.nl.​Bron: www.denhaag.nl.


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

^^ Pictures:



Momo1435 said:


> *Frank is een Binck*


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

MegaStores mall next to Hollands Spoor station will be revamped. After the renovation that is set for the end of 2019 the mall will be renamed Galleria.
On top of a new main entrance a residential tower (70m) will be constructed and additional parking spaces will be added.


Megastores-Galleria by DH-Syndrome, on Flickr
Source: propertynl.com.


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

Bigger image:


Momo1435 said:


> https://architectenweb.nl/nieuws/artikel.aspx?ID=40936




From inside now as well:



itsgonnabeanofromme said:


> Hier zijn nog wat artist impressions van de binnenkant:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Beholder said:


> http://www.denhaag.nl/en/residents/news-and-events/to/New-design-to-bring-Spuikwartier-to-life.htm
> 
> https://farm1.staticflickr.com/534/19742873152_b8dba12383_o.png


What happened to this inspiring Spuikwartier design?


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

erbse said:


> What happened to this inspiring Spuikwartier design?



Spuikwartier Education and Culture Center:


Beholder said:


> New design has been revealed:
> 
> Read more at denhaag.nl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

Spuikwartier (OCC) site November 2013:



Momo1435 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And December 2015:


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_5436 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5444 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

Spuikwartier (OCC) site June 2016:


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_1687 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2430 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> ...




And December 2017:


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_2001 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2012 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*Park Hoog Oostduin: transformation from offices to apartments.*
Original building -65m- is from 1969.



Momo1435 said:


> project website: www.oostduinlaan75.nl.


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

Park Hoog Oostduin: view from penthouse.



Xoem said:


> ^^ Wat een mooi Haagse Skylinefoto daar op die site..


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

Update Park Hoog Oostduin September 2013:



Momo1435 said:


> IMG_6692 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6701 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

Park Hoog Oostduin update January 2016:



Momo1435 said:


> gisteren
> 
> 
> IMG_0186 by Momo1435, on Flickr



Park Hoog Oostduin update October 2017:



Momo1435 said:


> vandaag
> 
> 
> IMG_3234 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

*Koningin Julianaplein (in front of the main station)*:



PJee said:


>


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

Koningin Julianaplein (January 2018):



manduca said:


> 1. 9-1 : poeren storten en grond aanvullen.
> 
> 
> 2. Voorbereiding voor de kolommen staat.
> ...


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

123


spartannl said:


> De bouw vordert goed en de volgende, laatste fase van Monarch lijkt ook weer een stapje dichterbij.
> 
> Want waar het de houten toren betreft is de site van PLP daarop aardig bijgewerkt: Zie: http://www.plparchitecture.com/oakwood-timber-tower-2.html
> 
> ...


----------



## joeyoe121 (Jan 5, 2014)

That is incredibly beautiful!!


----------



## william070 (Mar 19, 2015)

Dit MOET gewoon gebouwd worden! Fantastisch.


----------



## sven_engelen (Aug 30, 2016)

Looks very nice indeed. A treat for the hague's skyline!


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

So these 2 are going up end of the year or early 2019  
101m&122m









Lots of 70m junk going up soon.










@Life said:


> Er is een brochure gepubliceerd met vele nieuwe renders . Ziet er goed uit!
> 
> Aantal screenshots:


Some other cool stuff in the pipeline.


Momo1435 said:


> Het ziet er naar uit dat de Laakpoort, oftewel het Spiegelpaleis gesloopt gaat worden en vervangen gaat worden door hoge torens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





@Life said:


> Aangezien het een visie is en (nog) niets concreets, gooi ik het maar even hier.
> 
> Programma: woningen, hotel
> Hoogte: 150 meter
> ...


----------



## joeyoe121 (Jan 5, 2014)

How can one city get every single tower so perfect, it's not possible surely


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

The city has a strict base+middle+crown policy. Those crowns on the last picture are still very boxy and boring.


----------



## E-Iturbide (Jan 6, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^
When I visited The Hague for the first time I had the best surprise, The harmony and beauty but over all the unique character of The Hague's skyline deserves world recognition.
In a world where cities look in their modern skyscraper disctricts like ''Copy-paste'' This remarcable place is true to its identity and managed to translate the ''Dutch style'' to the 21st century, the view of the goverment complexes is with the risk of sounding too risky one o the jewls of the architecture of our age, I really hope The Hague continues developing and never forgetting that touch that makes it special, yeah, fill it with skyscrapers if needed but true Hagge style, bravo for the new projects, those library ones and the building behind Den Haag centraal are beautiful, but I hope that Neo-Dutch golden age (if I can call it that way) style, keeps growing, this will make it an unique place on earth.
:banana::banana::banana::banana:

Greetings Dutch friends.

PS. Even if some people find tacky the ''Neo-Zaandam style'', I also thing this city is making a name for itself with those radical takes on tradditional shapes and green everywhere, too bad I could not find a Zaandam thread here. You should fix that, guys.:cheers:

just a suggestion.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Absolutely impressed by these dutch projects, wonderful!


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Office to residential transformations:

Batavia


Charlie Frank said:


>


De Prins


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_6097 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Monchyplein


Momo1435 said:


>


Berlagehuis











Momo1435 said:


>


MAAN



Momo1435 said:


> IMG_3625 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3628 by Momo1435, on Flickr












Klein Belastingkantoor


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_8960 by Momo1435, on Flickr





Batista12 said:


>


Groot Belastingkantoor


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_2308 by Momo1435, on Flickr





spartannl said:


>


Groot Hertogin


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_9318 by Momo1435, on Flickr





Momo1435 said:


> IMG_2205 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2208 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Omg architects in the hague are clearly masters of turning ugly buildings into nice buildings..can you export some of these designers to the rest of the world please


----------



## 2G2R (May 2, 2018)

marcobruls said:


> Those flats"commieblocks" from the 50s 60s and 70s ruined the image of building high all across europe it seems.



Not exactly but i think that we (European) build only at the horizontal dimension... time has come for mid and highrise buildings! La Hague, Rotterdam are at the beginning of this new movement in EU. I hope so!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*OCC Onderwijs en Cultuur Centrum (Education and Culture Center)*

This will be the new home for the Residentie Orchestra,the NDT (Dutch Dance Theatre) and the Royal Conservatoire The Hague.







http://www.xbrightfx.nl/project/occ-den-haag/


today



20190309_122212 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20190309_124454 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20190309_125107 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20190309_125125 by Momo1435, on Flickr


webcam shot


OCC 7-3-2019 by sander van Bodegraven, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Monarch III*

2x 72m tall residential towers












today


20190309_113808 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20190309_114541 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20190309_114743 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*KJ Plein*

https://www.powerhouse-company.com/projects/koningin-julianaplein













This project has not officially started yet because 1st an underground bicycle parking garage for The Hague Central Station is being constructed which is not officially part of the project. But as the parking is located directly underneath the new building the foundations for the towers are already done. Because of several issues with the construction of the garage it was delayed, we are waiting impatiently for it to finish so the new towers can go officially U/C. 

today


20190309_121435 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20190309_121442 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Inntel Hotel Scheveningen*

Architect: kcap
https://www.kcap.eu/en/projects/v/inntel_hotel/




















today

The construction of this new hotel has just started to grow. 


20190309_135748 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

Take look into the future: the area South of HS railway station. Construction of the 5 towers (from front to back: 135m-140m-160m-160m-140m) will take place in 2020-2024.



Charlie Frank said:


> *AFB. 01:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

New renders for the Laakpoort location: project the Grace near railway station HS.


@Life said:


> TheGrace by Life Islife, on Flickr
> 
> 
> TheGrace2 by Life Islife, on Flickr





Charlie Frank said:


>


Source:


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

Our hopes for a 200+ are the kollhoff building in the background thats clearly taller than the rest; which range from 180m x2 160x2 couple of 140-150m towers.


@Life said:


> Bij mij doen die plaatjes t niet. Zet ze hier nog ff neer.





Dakterras said:


> Bedoelen jullie deze? 2 x ~140 meter zo te zien.
> 
> Kwam 'm tegen op de site maar had 'm hier nog niet gezien dacht ik (lees alweer aardig wat jaartjes mee, lidmaatschap even nieuw leven ingeblazen).


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

North side Binckhorst industrial seen on the picture in the previous post ^ looks like it too will be pretty dense...for dutch\european standards anyway 



@Life said:


> Op de maquette van de binckhorst van de makers van de Binck blocks maquette is een al wat meer uitgewerkt ontwerp te zien voor deze locatie. Op de Provada meer misschien?


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

Slowly all those white blocks on the model are getting a face.... 



@Life said:


> Iets betere kwaliteit^^
> 
> https://www.vastgoedmarkt.nl/projec...54.111723732.1559763436-1874039344.1559763436
> 
> ...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Ambitious and high quality projects, wow.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

It's really hard to keep up with all these new towers... 

Verheeskade (next to project in previous post) [planned]:









Slachthuislaan (220 apartments, ~75m) [confirmed]:









Galleria [confirmed]:









The Embrace (100m + 70m)[confirmed]:









-----------------

Grotius construction:











@Life said:


> https://press.besix.com/grotius-grows-underground
> 
> "What already appears above ground are the three tower cranes; the first set up in early August, the second to be erected in the first week of September, followed by the third in mid-October."


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Wow I think The Hague has one of the most interesting collection of highrises in the world for a medium size city!


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

The Hague is doing great at the moment, spewing out dozens of new towers. Let's see what the future will bring.


----------



## 2G2R (May 2, 2018)

The Hague but All the country in fact! Rotterdam, Amsterdam. I hope that Dutches will open a new architectural way in EU!


----------



## @Life (Sep 27, 2015)

New tower for the Binckhorst: Binck City Park. 1100 dwellings, projected start of building is next year.

Height: 140 meters 



@Life said:


> Architect is OZ. Tof torentje!





@Life said:


> Dit stond nog in het foldertje trouwens;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

*THE HAGUE | Projects &amp; Construction*










(Credits @Life en Michiel)


----------



## @Life (Sep 27, 2015)

Another high rise for the binckhorst! 2x 140meter, construction planned for 2021 ^^





@Life said:


> Projectpagina bij de architect, OZ.
> *status: start construction 2021*
> 
> En wat opgepoetste renders.
> ...


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Plans for the first 200m+ tower in The Hague are getting more concrete :cheers:



@Life said:


> Na de eerste keer dat ie langskwam, in de visie Laakhavens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

impressive


----------



## WarwickDan (Dec 22, 2016)

Echt heel leuk. 

No stopping the Hague at the moment.


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

Part of binckhorst cluster...soon™



> Okidokio said:
> 
> 
> > Lekker hoor … en dit is nog slechts een deel van de Binckhorst wat we zien en wat alleen maar meer torens gaat krijgen in volume en hoogte wordt opgekrikt :nuts:
> ...



"new" old plan of a new "grand central" station popped up again as it does every 20 to 30 years 
Planned...2040  


@Life said:


> Wel leuk plaatje.
> 
> https://www.omroepwest.nl/nieuws/am...a-treinstation-krijgen-Den-Haag-Grand-Central


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Monarch III residential towers nearing completion.



Momo1435 said:


> IMG_0443 by Momo1435, on Flickr





@Life said:


> _DSC1015 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
> 
> _DSC1009 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
> 
> _DSC0997 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


One office building still to be built.









Progress on the new theater, named 'Amare'.


@Life said:


> 20191207_120429 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

One office building still to be built...and it should be this one as far as I’m concerned:


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Plans for new towers and connecting two city districts by removing half of an oversized ugly viaduct, right next to the ministry towers and Central Station. Tower next to the station is unrestricted in height.



@Life said:


>






















 








 













Glory glory halleluia


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

I wish they would bring back the canal too.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Verheeskade phase 1: The Stage
135m and 70m



@Life said:


>


Phase 2 is this project


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

Right next to these ^^ Kolhoff is working on a few towers, it seems they have added a bunch of floors around 240m? ...at least the project seems to be alive still 0.o



Michiel said:


> Het project staat nu ook op de site van Kollhoff & Pols. De torens lijken nog hoger dan op de eerdere impressies. De middelste toren heeft al zo'n 50 lagen, en de hoogste zit op 70 lagen.


120m+100m uc



@Life said:


> Wat foto's via Besix LinkedIn:


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

New renders of the The Grace combo. Heights are expected to remain resp. 150m and 180m. First the previous design, then the new ones, with credits to @Life:


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

Planned towers
23x70m
1x84m
4x90m
3x100m
4x120m
2x135m
5x140m
1x150m
2x160m
1x180m
1x190m
1x240m


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

New renders of the 240 & 190m Kolhoff towers "De Laak"


nvdaang said:


> Waren deze foto's al een keer geplaatst?
> View attachment 140672
> View attachment 140673
> View attachment 140675
> ...


----------



## YalnızAdam (Sep 20, 2014)

De Laak looks Russian


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope those Kolhoff towers actually happen! They almost look like a Steampunk scene


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

New render of The Grace (180 & 150m) and a situational sketch of its location with various other nearby new developments:


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

One of the buildings shown in post 165?


Michiel said:


> Bron: Arqui9 Visualisation
> Architect: OZ


7x70m
1x84m
3x90m
2x100m
1x120m
1x122m
4x140m
1x165m 
is what has been announced to start construction in 2021...for what its worth. #Wuhanvirus


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

120m+100m uc


pppeter said:


>


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

marcobruls said:


> One of the buildings shown in post 165?


Yep, must be the so called ‘de Hooghe Rijn’ tower:


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

First impressions of the Bellevue location near Central Station. Architect Rijnboutt, developers: Patrizia, Staedion, Downtown Developers. Twice 180 meters. Thanks to @Life and Charlie Frank for the renders:


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Am I correct to assume that this is the location for that project?


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

GeneratorNL said:


> Am I correct to assume that this is the location for that project?


You are!


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

GeneratorNL said:


> Am I correct to assume that this is the location for that project?


Yes, the entire block. The historic buildings on the other corner will be saved and used into the new buildings...well probably only the facade.


----------



## Kallonni (Nov 14, 2015)

When are all of these buildings in the last few pages about to start construction?


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

@ Marco, would you like to answer this one? 

De Laak: 2022/2023
Bellevue: 2023
The Grace: 2021/2022
HoogheRijn: 2021 (I thought)

For De Laak and The Grace the local government’s permit circus has started 
For Bellevue and HoogheRijn, the final designs are far from ready, so a lot could still change. Both status, more or less ‘proposed’, but both of them very likely to be built.


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

Update...So we had to cope with a set back...These ones are most likely to be lowered substantially, from twice 140m to around 100m...










The project has been renamed into ‘Boogie Woogie’ (this is not an April 1st joke...) from ‘B-Proud’. Number of apartments reduced from 870 to 670.

Another project got renamed too, from ‘Binck Blocks’ into ‘The Blox’ and the design has been updated. Seems to have grown a few meters too, from the original 122m to around 125/130m:










The two ‘Grotius towers’ (120m and 100m) are well underway now:










‘The Grace’ towers (181m and 153m): another design update:










No further news on the ‘Bellevue’ combo (twice 180m), the ‘De Laak’ towers (245m, 185m and 90m), the ‘HS kwartier’ towers (165m and 145m), nor the ‘De Hooghe Rijn’ tower (165m). 

This combo going to be built though, called ‘Levels’ (100m and 70m):










Also ‘The Stage’ (116m and 76m) has its final design, building permits still underway though, but very likely to be built:










(Thanks to all original contributors a.o. pppeter and @Life)


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

The Blox…latest render, prospects are looking good for this tower.










Progress on the Grotius Towers (thanks Michiel!)










The first preparations for The Grace towers are in progress.
No news on the Escher Garden towers (formerly the HS Quarter towers), nor both Bellevue towers, nor the Hooghe Rijn…


----------



## Tiphareth (Aug 28, 2021)

spartannl said:


> Update...So we had to cope with a set back...These ones are most likely to be lowered substantially, from twice 140m to around 100m...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love this.


----------



## @Life (Sep 27, 2015)

An overview with the new projects and the impact on the skyline (how it could look in the future)
Skyline_denhaag copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

Latest render of The Grace. Its design was rejected on some minor components though. But these seem to be fixable rather easily. Patience…


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

Grotius towers, topped out party:


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

About damn time the Grotius Towers topped out. I remember when I studied in The Hague from 2004 to 2008 there were already signboards on the construction site!


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

A few 70meter filler uglies finally started. Hopefully next year we can see some real stuff going up  












HaagseHoogbouw said:


> Je bent me net voor
> DSC00580 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr














@Life said:


> Bouwrijp! De bouwketen zijn ook verplaatst.
> DSC00532 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr














@Life said:


> Vandaag
> DSC00531 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr














@Life said:


> Ze gaan lekker door hier.
> DSC00552 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

Currently…


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

marcobruls said:


> A few 70meter filler uglies


None of them is ugly.


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

Tone Volume said:


> None of them is ugly.


Well lets say of dissapointing height


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

marcobruls said:


> Well lets say of dissapointing height


That's closer to the truth.


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

marcobruls said:


> Well lets say of dissapointing height


I like those buildings. They are not skyscrapers, but midrises also have the right to exist .


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

Liquid Sky said:


> View attachment 2698372


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

Edit


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Tone Volume said:


> I like those buildings. They are not skyscrapers, but midrises also have the right to exist .


Agreed. They are good fillers and are much cheaper to build than skyscrapers.


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Amazing transformation in The Hague. At this rate it will overtake Rotterdam in high rise density. How do they compare ?


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ The Hague won't overtake Rotterdam anytime soon.
Rotterdam has 6 towers of 200 meter or higher in the works vs none in the Hague.


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

because 6 towers means density? No.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

How far away is The Hague from Rotterdam? I remember taking a bus from Belgium to The Netherlands and when it went by The Hague, I could still see Rotterdam behind us


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

It's 20 km center to center. If the weather is clear and there's an open space or you are higher up (like on a highway viaduct) you can easily see both Skylines from that kind of distance. 


As for Skyline density, The Hague has a dense one, but Rotterdam has several dense spots within the wider skyline which makes it look less dense. For Rotterdam it really depends on from which angle you see the skyline how dense it looks. The Hague is more similar from al directions. But the upcoming projects in The Hague will spread the skyline out over a larger area, especially the projects in the Binckhorst and Southwest neighborhoods.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

20 kms is not that much, is it possible to think that at some point both cities will look like one giant metropolitan area?


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

NO. NEVER.



gravesVpelli said:


> How do they compare ?


One is succesful, the other just looks the part.


----------



## Gerard (Mar 1, 2004)

Josedc said:


> 20 kms is not that much, is it possible to think that at some point both cities will look like one giant metropolitan area?


The cities will stay seperate, but the whole area is more or less allready a metropolitan area. Subway lines are connecting the centres allready and the open spaces will be filles in hte future


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Powerhouse Company and Delva Create a Gateway to a New National Park in The Hague, Netherlands.


























*



















Powerhouse Company and Delva Create a Gateway to a New National Park in The Hague, Netherlands


Powerhouse Company and DELVA have unveiled the design for a new visitor center for the Koekamp, as part of a new Dutch national park.




www.archdaily.com




https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...-a-new-national-park-in-the-hague-netherlands


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

Council approved and demolition seems to have started for the 180m+150m tower project "The Grace". 



Haagkrabber said:


> Gaat rap zo:


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

^ for the lazy readers these are the ones:










Both Grotius towers, officially branded “The Roofs” are more or less ready:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Grotius Towers completed

The Hague scenery by Elvin, on Flickr


----------

